# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  وزير أردني يستحق الاحترام .. lللنقاش

## دموع الغصون

هذه الصورة التقطت يوم الجمعة الموافق 2-3-2012 في منطقة الجبيهة عند الأشارة تقاطع الجبيهة بإتجاه الجامعة الأردنية وفي حدود الساعة العاشرة صباحا ، والشيء الملفت في الصورة أن هذا الرجل عامل الوطن يبدو أنه كبير في السن من خلال طريقة مشيه وتعكزه على مكنسته ، ويسير بكل حذر على أكوام الثلج التي تجمعت على الشارع والأرصفة ويحمل كيس ليجمع به النفايات الملقاة على الأرض ، وفي يوم عاصف ومثلج وهو يحفظ أقدامه من بردوة الثلج بأكياس من النايلون ولا يرتدي جزمة بلاستيكية طويلة العنق كما يفترض

هذا الشرح الممل لهذه الصورة جاء من باب السؤال فقط عن الجهة التي قبلت على نفسها أن تخرج رجل بمثل هذا العمر من الصباح كي يقوم بتجميع النفايات التي لن تظهر نتيجة لتراكم الثلوج ، ومع ذلك وجدته يعمل بكل إخلاص وأمانة وتفاني وبدون وجود رقيب فوق رأسه يرقب عمله ويحاسبه عليه لأنه وضع مخافة الله بين عينيه فقط وليس شيء أخر .

وسؤالنا هنا من أكثر إخلاصا في العمل هذا الرجل أم الوزير الذي جلس أمام التدفئة التي قيمة فاتورتها على حساب الشعب ، وتدثر بالكثير من ملابس الصوف ووضع أمامه كوب من الشاي الساخن وقطع بسكويت وتحيط به الزوجة والاولاد ويتابعون الأخبار حول حالة الطرق في إنتظار متى تفتح الاليات الشوارع المؤدية لبيتهم كي يذهبوا لتناول طعام الإفطار أو ربما الغداء في أحد مطاعم عمان الكبرى ، وربنا يسامحني هنا لأنني أشك بأن تكون قيمة الفاتورة ايضا على حساب الشعب .

وكلمة وزير لغة تعني اشتقاقة من الوزرِ الجبل الذي يعتصم به لينجى منه ، ووزير الخليفة أو الملك معناه الذي يعتمد على رأيه في أموره ويلجىء إليه وهو الذي يحمل عنه ما حمل من الأثقال ، وعندنا يبقى معنى كلمة وزير في بطن الشاعر وشخصية هذا الرجل الذي في الصورة إلى أن يرث الوطن حكومات منتخبة ووزراء لهم مرجعية ( ليست عشائرية تنصرهم ظالمين أو مظلومين ) تحاسبهم إذ ما قصروا في حملهم الذي أوكلوا به من قبلهم ؟ .
.
.
.

هذه الصورة وهذا التعليق و الوصف منقول 
ولكن لن  أكتفي بهذه التساؤلات 
- هل هذا يسمى مواطن صالح و معطاء لهذا الوطن و من يدعون خوفهم على المصالح العامة و يدعون بالمطالبة بالإصلاح وما إلى ذلك من أمور يدّعون أنهم يقدمون للوطن الواجب الذي من أجله وجدو في أماكن عملهم ؟
- هل من يعتصمون يومياً بطالبون بحقوقهم قد أعطو هذا الوطن حقه ليطالبو بحقهم ؟
- هل لدى كل وزير و مسؤول ونائب وطن و معلم و مواطن رقابة ذاتيه و إنتماء حقيق و يعمل بجد لهذا الوطن و لا يهتم لأي مصاعب و لأي أي تحديات تعيقه و توقفه عن القيام بما يرضي نفسه أولاً و الله ثانياً و الوطن ثالثاً ؟
- لو أنت موظف أو مسؤول أو طالب مهما كان المسمى لن نختلف ، هل تقبل ان تنزل إلى عملك بهذا الجو ؟؟ و متى ..! يوم الجمعة ؟؟ 
- كل منا يدعي بأنه مواطن صالح و بأن الوطن أغلى من روحه ، لكن عند المقارنة بين ما نقدمه وما قدمه هذا الشخص كم تقيم نفسك من ناحية الأمانة ، الرقابة الذاتية ، المسؤولية ، حب الوطن ؟
.
.
.

هذا مثال بسيط لمجموعة قد نجهلها و قد لا يسلط الضوء عليها لكنها فعلا تستحق الانحناء احتراماً لعطائها وحبها لهذا الوطن المعطاء 

.
.


أنتظر آرائكم و تعليقاتكم

----------


## علاء سماره

بصراحة معك بكل كلمة كتبيها 

انا ارجو ان اكون فيّ شبة منه 

بس بدي اقلك انه اذا ما اشتل  هاذ الشخص

راح ايحولوه على مكافحة الفساد

----------


## دموع الغصون

> بصراحة معك بكل كلمة كتبيها 
> 
> انا ارجو ان اكون فيّ شبة منه 
> 
> بس بدي اقلك انه اذا ما اشتل  هاذ الشخص
> 
> راح ايحولوه على مكافحة الفساد



بشكرك " علاء " على رأيك الجميل و تعليقك المميز و ياهلا فيك بينا 
هلا من ناحية الشبه بصراحة و أنا بتمنى نكون كلنا متله بتفانيه وبرقابته الذاتيه ووفائه 
أما من ناحية مكافحة الفساد لسا لو عليه مو مشكله بتنحل القصه بس انا خايفه يحيلو ملف التلج لمكافحة الفساد تعطيل سير العمل ويمكن يحولو هالرجال لأنه خالف القاعده المعروفه بمجتمعنا يوم التلج ما في شغل و في تعليق لكل شيء 
بشكرك مره تانيه

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني دموع انتي فتحتي موضوع بغاية الاهمية وبغاية الخطورة لكل شخص منا كيفية التعامل والنظرة للواقع اللي بمتلكوه اشخاص داخل الاردن عن بقية افراد الشعب ... الوزير تحت مسمى وزير والنائب تحت مسمى نائب والفقير تحت مسمى فقير ... الوزير وما اكثر وزرائنا بهالبلد مابقدر احكي الكل لانو في وزراء بيعملوا وبيجتهدوا لوطنهم يمكن انا بعدت عن صلب الموضوع بس الكل تعب بهالبلد اللي بطالب بالاصلاح ورفعوا رايات الوطن ونادوا ونادوا اكثرهم كذابين واغلب الوزراء كذابين واغلب النواب كمان بالمثل 
مابدنا الوزير يطلع من بيته وعنده 5 سيارات حرس بتلف جنبه خوفا من اي مكروه ولا بدنا نائب هيك بس المساواة بين الافراد بدنا الطبقية تروح من هالبلد مابدنا وزرائنا يلعبوا مراهنات على حياة الشعب مابدنا يختلسوا ومابدنا ومابدنا ومابدنا ..... مطالب كثيرة الشعب حابها ... قبل فترة سمعت انو حتى النواب قسم منهم خرج بوفد يمثل الاردن لاحدى الدول الاجنبية ولما وصلوا هناك ماعجبهم الفندق اللي الحكومة عاملة حجز فيو لالهم لا راحو لفندق ثاني وهالامر كلفت خزينةالدولة 180 الف دينار لحتى هالنواب يختاورا اماكن نومهم .. مين رح يغطي هالتكاليف ماهو الشعب من هالضرائب اللي بيدفعها من ارتفاع هالاسعار اللي بيتحملها وغيرها كثير من المواقف اللي بتصير ... اتفرجوا شو بصير بحفلات الوزراء مشروب بمبلغ كذا وطعام بمبلغ كذا .. وانا مسؤول عما اقول باحدى الحفلات شاهدت رئيس وزراء وكانت مستلم هالمهمة من كثر المشروب نام على الارض وطلب عمر العبداللات لحتى يغني بس اغنية وحدة ومشروب يطلب عشان الحفلة بقيمة 10 الالف دينار وكانت هالحفلات يوميا بتصير ....

بالنهاية بنحكي وين الفساد ...هاد هو الفساد بعينه 

دموع موضوعك بصلب الواقع وبصلب الحقيقة اللي تقريبا اكل بيعرفها بس مافي مهرب من هالواقع

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يعني دموع انتي فتحتي موضوع بغاية الاهمية وبغاية الخطورة لكل شخص منا كيفية التعامل والنظرة للواقع اللي بمتلكوه اشخاص داخل الاردن عن بقية افراد الشعب ... الوزير تحت مسمى وزير والنائب تحت مسمى نائب والفقير تحت مسمى فقير ... الوزير وما اكثر وزرائنا بهالبلد مابقدر احكي الكل لانو في وزراء بيعملوا وبيجتهدوا لوطنهم يمكن انا بعدت عن صلب الموضوع بس الكل تعب بهالبلد اللي بطالب بالاصلاح ورفعوا رايات الوطن ونادوا ونادوا اكثرهم كذابين واغلب الوزراء كذابين واغلب النواب كمان بالمثل 
> مابدنا الوزير يطلع من بيته وعنده 5 سيارات حرس بتلف جنبه خوفا من اي مكروه ولا بدنا نائب هيك بس المساواة بين الافراد بدنا الطبقية تروح من هالبلد مابدنا وزرائنا يلعبوا مراهنات على حياة الشعب مابدنا يختلسوا ومابدنا ومابدنا ومابدنا ..... مطالب كثيرة الشعب حابها ... قبل فترة سمعت انو حتى النواب قسم منهم خرج بوفد يمثل الاردن لاحدى الدول الاجنبية ولما وصلوا هناك ماعجبهم الفندق اللي الحكومة عاملة حجز فيو لالهم لا راحو لفندق ثاني وهالامر كلفت خزينةالدولة 180 الف دينار لحتى هالنواب يختاورا اماكن نومهم .. مين رح يغطي هالتكاليف ماهو الشعب من هالضرائب اللي بيدفعها من ارتفاع هالاسعار اللي بيتحملها وغيرها كثير من المواقف اللي بتصير ... اتفرجوا شو بصير بحفلات الوزراء مشروب بمبلغ كذا وطعام بمبلغ كذا .. وانا مسؤول عما اقول باحدى الحفلات شاهدت رئيس وزراء وكانت مستلم هالمهمة من كثر المشروب نام على الارض وطلب عمر العبداللات لحتى يغني بس اغنية وحدة ومشروب يطلب عشان الحفلة بقيمة 10 الالف دينار وكانت هالحفلات يوميا بتصير ....
> 
> بالنهاية بنحكي وين الفساد ...هاد هو الفساد بعينه 
> 
> دموع موضوعك بصلب الواقع وبصلب الحقيقة اللي تقريبا اكل بيعرفها بس مافي مهرب من هالواقع


الله الله عليك يا محمد طبعاً مافيني ناقشك بالسياسة أنت الأصل 
تعليق جميل من صلب الواقع بتمنى لو الكل يخاف على هالوطن متل ما بخاف على حاله و وولاده و الفندق يلي رح ينام فيه ، و الله ما وصلنا لهيك وضع الا النواب لأنه جد آخر همهم الشعب والوطن مو كلهم طبعاً لا يخلو الأمر من بعض الرموز التي بالفعل تستحق التقدير 
بشكرك مرة ثانية

----------


## shams spring

*والله يا دموع شي بخجل بصراحة .... انه نشوف هيك انسان متفاني في عملة وبعز هالبرد والتلج ... في حين انه كل الدنيا معطلة ونايمة في بيتوها بالدفا ... !!!!!

يعني في ناس بتجسد معنى المواطنة بالعمل وبتكون حاطة مخافة الله بين عيونها ... ويا ريت في حد معبرهم ومحسسهم انهم عم بفيدو الوطن .... !!!
وناس تانية شغل حكي وخطابات والوطن والوطن ... ويا ريت في اشي عاملينة للوطن ... بالعكس ما حد غيرهم ناهب ومخرب الوطن ...!! 
المواطنة مش بالحكي ... بالفعل ... ودائما لازم نحط في بالنا هاي العبارة ~~ أدي واجباتك تجاه وطنك .. لكي تأخذ حقوقك ~~ لكن للاسف هالشي ما في منه هلأ ... 

هل كل وزير ونائب ومظف و و ...الخ رقابة ذاتية ؟؟
بالطبع لا ... اصلا لو فيه كان ما ضل فساد اصلا ... وكان وضعنا عال العال 

لو كنت في مجال عملي ؟؟؟
رح احاول قدر الامكان اخذ راتبي بالحلال .. وأأدي عملي على اكمل واجب ...خوفا من الله ... والله يقدرني على هالشي 

كيف بدي قيم حالي مقارنة مع هذا الشخص ؟؟
خليني ساكتة احسن ...*  :SnipeR (4):   :SnipeR (68): *

مشكوووورة دموع على هذا النقاش الهام ... اثر فيه موقف هذا الرجل بشدة ...*  :SnipeR (68): *
طرح مميز كالعادة ... وبتمنى نسمع آراء عدد اكبر من الاعضاء ويجيبو معنا على هذه التساؤلات*  :Eh S(21): *
تقبلي مروري ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *والله يا دموع شي بخجل بصراحة .... انه نشوف هيك انسان متفاني في عملة وبعز هالبرد والتلج ... في حين انه كل الدنيا معطلة ونايمة في بيتوها بالدفا ... !!!!!
> 
> يعني في ناس بتجسد معنى المواطنة بالعمل وبتكون حاطة مخافة الله بين عيونها ... ويا ريت في حد معبرهم ومحسسهم انهم عم بفيدو الوطن .... !!!
> وناس تانية شغل حكي وخطابات والوطن والوطن ... ويا ريت في اشي عاملينة للوطن ... بالعكس ما حد غيرهم ناهب ومخرب الوطن ...!! 
> المواطنة مش بالحكي ... بالفعل ... ودائما لازم نحط في بالنا هاي العبارة ~~ أدي واجباتك تجاه وطنك .. لكي تأخذ حقوقك ~~ لكن للاسف هالشي ما في منه هلأ ... 
> 
> هل كل وزير ونائب ومظف و و ...الخ رقابة ذاتية ؟؟
> بالطبع لا ... اصلا لو فيه كان ما ضل فساد اصلا ... وكان وضعنا عال العال 
> 
> ...


 استمتعت كتير برأيك " شموس " 
ياريت الكل ينظر لهالموضوع من منظور واقعي و إنسانسي و فطري 
كتير انبسطت برأيك و تعليقك 
بتمنى شوف تعليق الجميع و آرائكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كل الشكر والتقدير الك دموع على طرح هذا الموضوع اللي في غاية الأهمية ..
وجهة نظري ربما تكون مختلفة عما اورده الأخوة والأخوات سابقاً ، برأيي احنا شعب بنحب النوم والكسل ، واذا بدنا ندعي لينزل المطر او التلج فبندعي مش مشان الخير يعم على هالبلد الطيب وانما مشان نعطّل ونقعد بالبيت بجنب النسوان ، انا ما بحكي لازم الناس تنزل تشتغل بعز البرد لا الموضوع اكبر من هيك ، البرد مش عائق امام اي موظف او عامل ، الوطن اذا بدنا يعمر ويكبر لازم نقاوم ونشغتل بمثابرة ووعي انو هالوطن اللي بدنا نخدمه هو أحوج ما يكون النا بالأحوال الجوية السيئة ، بيجولك بالتلفزيون بقولولك الدفاع المدني عمل وعمل بالتلج ، طيب مهو هاد واجبه ولا انا غلطان؟ طبعاً مع احترامي الشديد لكل اجهزة الدولة اللي بتتفانى في خدمة الوطن بالأحوال الجوية السيئة ، احنا مهما كان ما بتسوء احوال الطقس متل الدول الأخرى على العكس احنا اكثر دول العالم اعتدالاً بالطقس وعلى مدار العام ، هاد العامل المجتهد صاحب الواجب والأخلاق عرف المعنى الحقيقي للكسب الحلال ونزل واشتغل بهالطقس ليجيب خبزات اهل بيته لإنو فعلاً عارف قيمة الحياة ودوره بالمجتمع ، الوزير والمسؤول اللي بقعد بالتدفئة بقصره او فيلته هو اولى من هالعامل بإنو ينزل عالميدان ويتفقد مديرياته ومناطقه مع انو الكل مسؤول بس لإنو الوزير صاحب صلاحيات واسعة وما بقتصر عمله على تنظيف الشوارع ، انا بالنسبة الي بدعي على كل مسؤول في الدولة ما بعرف واجبه انو الله يزيل هالمنصب عنه ويصير بأسفل سافلين ليعرف قيمة النعمة اللي هو فيها وما صانها ولا قدّرها ..
وبالمقابل احنا كلنا مسؤولين وما لازم تثنينا اي احوال جوية عن القيام بواجباتنا .. هالعامل عمل واجبه ويستحق التقدير ..

شكراً دموع الغصون موضوعك في غاية الروعة
*

----------

